# Micheal Sam Missouri DE thread



## Unicoidawg (May 10, 2014)

Listen guys I have an opinion on the subject just like everyone here does. That being said this is a sports forum and the majority of discussion here will be about sports. Remember this is a G rated forum that EVERYONE here asked to join and agreed to the rules when doing so. If you can't discuss the subject as it relates to sports like adults, then it does not need to be discussed. FYI this is the only thread this will be discussed in on the sports forum, so do not start another one as all others found will be deleted. Feel free to discuss matters, but act like adults when doing so. This is the only warning you will get.


B.J.
aka Unicoidawg


----------



## thc_clubPres (May 10, 2014)

what happened to the "other" official Sam thread


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 10, 2014)

It will be interesting to see where they play him.  After his poor showing at the combine, I was kinda surprised that he even got drafted.  He is too small and weak for DE in the NFL.  He is too slow and not agile enough to be a linebacker.  In his favor though, he has got a lot of hustle.  I think most of his sacks came from hustle.

Hard to make it in the NFL on just hustle.  If he doesn't last, it's probably because of what takes place on the field, not off it.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 11, 2014)

I was hoping the person on tv with him was his agent.....


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 11, 2014)

thc_clubPres said:


> what happened to the "other" official Sam thread



It was disposed of because people could not act like adults.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 11, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> I was hoping the person on tv with him was his agent.....



Just part of the agenda.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 11, 2014)

I just wish it would go away. That's all ESPN will talk about .  ....


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 11, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> I just wish it would go away. That's all ESPN will talk about .  ....



I have no problem with him playing as he is actually very good, but all the other circus around him is just one big distraction.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (May 11, 2014)

When will we as a society be able to appreciate someones ability and not worry if they are gay black white or whatever the race or choice of lifestyle they make.  He would not be news worthy without the gay issue.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 11, 2014)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> When will we as a society be able to appreciate someones ability and not worry if they are gay black white or whatever the race or choice of lifestyle they make.  He would not be news worthy without the gay issue.



He was the one to step out there and hoist the flag for all to see. Ya'll know just like I do that he will be and is being treated different because of his choice to throw that little tid bit of info out there.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 11, 2014)

Not sure if it was a smart move or not. He definitely created some hurdles for himself. You have to wonder what the locker room atmosphere is going to be like.


----------



## thc_clubPres (May 11, 2014)

I guess liberace should have made the announcement too. music world would have been better off for it


----------



## LanierSpots (May 11, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Not sure if it was a smart move or not. He definitely created some hurdles for himself. You have to wonder what the locker room atmosphere is going to be like.





He knows he will never play a down in the NFL.  His "coming out" cost him millions.   He will never be able to mesh with the other players and he is setting up things so he can profit from his "choice".

He will end up writing a book or something when he is gone.  Which will be soon.


----------



## brownceluse (May 11, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> He knows he will never play a down in the NFL.  His "coming out" cost him millions.   He will never be able to mesh with the other players and he is setting up things so he can profit from his "choice".
> 
> He will end up writing a book or something when he is gone.  Which will be soon.



Bingo! The people who should be mad or offended by all of this is the gay's.  He used their lifestyle for his own profit. I would imagine not if but when he gets cut there will a lawsuit shortly there after.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 12, 2014)

Who cares? Doesn't have an effect on my life one way or the other.


----------



## Dub (May 12, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> I just wish it would go away. That's all ESPN will talk about .  ....



Yup.


My Monday morning day off work coffee session enjoying Mike & Mike was full of his draft notification footage.

He and his "agent" was more than I could handle on my favorite morning show.  I might has well have been watching Ellen or some such.


Well....he's had his dramatic moment in the spotlight.  There will be more.  I'm under no illusions that this circus ever slows down and restores the focus to the action on the field.

Times are changing whether or not we want them to.


----------



## Bpruitt (May 12, 2014)

The announcement of it didn't bother me at all but I bout had it with seeing him kiss his hubby on my TV.


----------



## Lee (May 12, 2014)

The announcement probably didn't cost him millions...it probably made him more. If he doesn't pan out in the NFL, he'll write a book and get paid to speak.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 12, 2014)

The number "42" comes to mind; there are always firsts who pay a price...  

In 1943, when my father was stationed in England during WWII; the commanding officers admin was Gay, and so we move on... 

Who am I to throw stones; I wish him luck...


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 12, 2014)

I actually miss the non stop Johnny Football coverage from Saturday.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 12, 2014)

The fact that they had coverage of the 249th player selected is a joke.  As was mentioned on the radio the other day, he said he just wanted to be known for his football achievements, but was happy to take endorsement deals based solely off his sexual orientation.


----------



## kc65 (May 12, 2014)

the NFL's first defensive end who is not the least defensive about his end....


----------



## thc_clubPres (May 12, 2014)

^^^heeheehee^^^

good one


----------



## rex upshaw (May 12, 2014)

Did they rub cake on each other's faces?


----------



## thc_clubPres (May 12, 2014)

cake?


----------



## lagrangedave (May 12, 2014)

I apologize for my thread on Saturday. I was out of line and a little drunk.


----------



## thc_clubPres (May 12, 2014)

you need to drink more often. that was entertaining





lagrangedave said:


> I apologize for my thread on Saturday. I was out of line and a little drunk.


----------



## GAGE (May 12, 2014)

kc65 said:


> View attachment 787451the NFL's first defensive end who is not the least defensive about his end....



How old are you, 12?

He is gay, everyone knew it before he was shown kissing a dude. Sorry it made you uncomfortable. but at least it gave you some ignorant joke material! 
 He was/is the number 1 defensive player to come out of the SEC, who had an awesome season, but a bad day at the combine. 
 I am sure when he does step foot on the playing field, it will be the next shot heard around the world, which is irrelevant to me actually wanting to see him do well, which is no different than how I feel about Clowney, Murray, or Shaw.


----------



## kc65 (May 12, 2014)

GAGE said:


> How old are you, 12?
> 
> He is gay, everyone knew it before he was shown kissing a dude. Sorry it made you uncomfortable. but at least it gave you some ignorant joke material!
> He was/is the number 1 defensive player to come out of the SEC, who had an awesome season, but a bad day at the combine.
> I am sure when he does step foot on the playing field, it will be the next shot heard around the world, which is irrelevant to me actually wanting to see him do well, which is no different than how I feel about Clowney, Murray, or Shaw.


 this young man will have a long NFL career even if he proves not to have the necessary physical talent to succeed...No team can afford to cut him lest they get the MSM LGBT?s groups yammering against them for discrimination....


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2014)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> He would not be news worthy without the gay issue.



Exactly.....he and the liberal media are making this a story.  As for me, I will do as God says and turn them over to their wicked ways.  I am now done with NFL football.


----------



## ilbcnu (May 12, 2014)

Tebow prays and is laughed at, tossed out and called unpleasant names, Sams gets to kiss his puppy on national tv and is a hero. black is white, up is down, left is right. enough is enough. sam brings more issues and distractions than any player in recent history. hes already shown hes more interested in being a gay rights crusader than a football player. whats next? transvestite cheerleaders? this guy is going to be a typhoid mary around the league in short order, the NFL just bought themselves a huge headache from the gay mafia.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 12, 2014)

ilbcnu said:


> Tebow prays and is laughed at, tossed out and called unpleasant names, Sams gets to kiss his puppy on national tv and is a hero. black is white, up is down, left is right. enough is enough. sam brings more issues and distractions than any player in recent history. hes already shown hes more interested in being a gay rights crusader than a football player. whats next? transvestite cheerleaders? this guy is going to be a typhoid mary around the league in short order, the NFL just bought themselves a huge headache from the gay mafia.



The kiss didn't bother me.  The cake scene did.  What was that all about?


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 12, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> I apologize for my thread on Saturday. I was out of line and a little drunk.



Thanks for owning up to up to it. No harm no foul..... and we move on



thc_clubPres said:


> you need to drink more often. that was entertaining



No....... he doesn't either.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 12, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> No....... he doesn't either.





I'm sorry, I tried to stay out of this thread but anyone of you that watched the whole thing without turning it has issues!


----------



## Bpruitt (May 12, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm sorry, I tried to stay out of this thread but anyone of you that watched the whole thing without turning it has issues!



Truth^^


----------



## centerpin fan (May 12, 2014)

I haven't paid much attention to the whole thing since I generally ignore the NFL.

However, has anybody said anything about Sam and his SO being an interracial gay couple?  Spike Lee can't be happy about this.  Or is he totally "down for the struggle" if the protagonists are gay?


----------



## westcobbdog (May 12, 2014)

bpruitt said:


> truth^^



x2!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 12, 2014)

I mostly don't care.  If he's good enough he can play if not he shouldn't.  Just like everybody else.  But I have to say that the way this has gotten twisted around is bizzaro world.  Now if you say you don't like seeing two men kiss there is something wrong with you.  Stop and think about that.  I'm a live and let live kind of person.  Sam can do what he wants to with his life.  I personally don't agree with it but its up to him.

But how in this world can anybody with one eye and half a brain think that heterosexual men are really supposed to not mind watching two men lock lips?  Not wanting to see that has nothing to do with hating anybody.  It's just a natural reaction.  I personally recoil when I see it.  How can you not?  He can do what he wants but it's not incumbent upon anyone to act like they like it or u deist and it.  Tolerance is one thing but acceptance is so etching different altogether.  

How in the world any heterosexual man can honestly say that they understand a man looking at another man and thinking, "Man I would like me some of that." Is beyond me.  If you can well...you might want to ask yourself some hard questions.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 13, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm sorry, I tried to stay out of this thread but anyone of you that watched the whole thing without turning it has issues!



I recorded the beginning of Outside the Lines Sunday morning, just to show it to my wife.

I kept saying, "But wait!!! It gets gayer!!!!!" in my best Billy Mays voice.  Then I deleted it.


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 13, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I mostly don't care.  If he's good enough he can play if not he shouldn't.  Just like everybody else.  But I have to say that the way this has gotten twisted around is bizzaro world.  Now if you say you don't like seeing two men kiss there is something wrong with you.  Stop and think about that.  I'm a live and let live kind of person.  Sam can do what he wants to with his life.  I personally don't agree with it but its up to him.
> 
> But how in this world can anybody with one eye and half a brain think that heterosexual men are really supposed to not mind watching two men lock lips?  Not wanting to see that has nothing to do with hating anybody.  It's just a natural reaction.  I personally recoil when I see it.  How can you not?  He can do what he wants but it's not incumbent upon anyone to act like they like it or u deist and it.  Tolerance is one thing but acceptance is so etching different altogether.
> 
> How in the world any heterosexual man can honestly say that they understand a man looking at another man and thinking, "Man I would like me some of that." Is beyond me.  If you can well...you might want to ask yourself some hard questions.



All of this.  Society has forgotten the meaning of the word tolerance.

You tolerate a crying baby on a plane.  You don't condone it, you don't like it, but you don't walk over and punch it in the face til it quits crying.

That is tolerance.


----------



## panfried0419 (May 13, 2014)

So some of you are so up in arms because of the special attention this is getting???? Um....then why even have a "special thread" for it....on an OUTDOOR site? Same thing liberal media is doing. Just sayin'


----------



## rex upshaw (May 13, 2014)

panfried0419 said:


> So some of you are so up in arms because of the special attention this is getting???? Um....then why even have a "special thread" for it....on an OUTDOOR site? Same thing liberal media is doing. Just sayin'



This is an outdoor site with a SPORTS forum.  This being a hot topic, thus it's being discussed.  And you are way off on your liberal media comparison.  The liberal media is glorifying what took place, which is quite the opposite of what's  going on here.


----------



## panfried0419 (May 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> This is an outdoor site with a SPORTS forum.  This being a hot topic, thus it's being discussed.  And you are way off on your liberal media comparison.  The liberal media is glorifying what took place, which is quite the opposite of what's  going on here.



No I'm not. Because Michael Sams now has his own special thread here as well


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 13, 2014)

Ok so your gay who cares. Do we need national media attention about it ?? NO ! Millions of people are gay yet they don't go in national tv to debut it. Persosnly I would like the option to not have seen that scene it's disgusting. It Certainly hurt him in the the draft and will also hurt him in the nfl. The Miami dolphins have already fined one of its players for making a comment about Sam. Sure y'all seen it and it wasn't even nothing to the couple words he said. I don't give a flip if he is gay white black green brown retarded or anything else keep your personal life private and shut up and play football. You want spot light make plays and get it not kissing a dude on tv


----------



## formula1 (May 13, 2014)

*Re:*

The gay lifestyle is wrong and personally repulsive to me. But they too have a right to live their life at least in this country with the freedoms we hail, whatever I think of it.  So I did and I will continue to do the only thing I can do...

I turned the channel!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 13, 2014)

Best two buttons on the tv the channel selector and the on/off button


----------



## rex upshaw (May 13, 2014)

panfried0419 said:


> No I'm not. Because Michael Sams now has his own special thread here as well



So you'd rather bury your head in the sand, instead of having a discussion?   

If you permit it, you promote it.


----------



## panfried0419 (May 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> So you'd rather bury your head in the sand, instead of having a discussion?
> 
> If you permit it, you promote it.



I'm not  a paranoid homophobe. So the fact that you automatically assume that I permit it and promote it tells me the level of maturity you are at. Somewhere around lagrange when intoxicated. With that being said I to did what formula did and simply changed the channel. Not hard if the batteries work. Simply puck up the remote and hit the change button.  But I forgot I said "simply" so that won't work.


----------



## thc_clubPres (May 13, 2014)

where's the proud parents of their son when he got drafted and kissed their partner on national TV.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 13, 2014)

panfried0419 said:


> I'm not  a paranoid homophobe. So the fact that you automatically assume that I permit it and promote it tells me the level of maturity you are at. Somewhere around lagrange when intoxicated. With that being said I to did what formula did and simply changed the channel. Not hard if the batteries work. Simply puck up the remote and hit the change button.  But I forgot I said "simply" so that won't work.



Not a paranoid homophobe, I just don't think the 247th pick should garner this much attention, just like I didn't think Tebow should have received all the attention he was getting.


----------



## panfried0419 (May 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Not a paranoid homophobe, I just don't think the 247th pick should garner this much attention, just like I didn't think Tebow should have received all the attention he was getting.



I can agree in that. I am not a Tebow fan at all!


----------



## ambush80 (May 13, 2014)

thc_clubPres said:


> where's the proud parents of their son when he got drafted and kissed their partner on national TV.




His parent's don't associate with him because of his homosexuality.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 13, 2014)

As a parent that would certainly be a devastating revelation, for sure.


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 13, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> His parent's don't associate with him because of his homosexuality.



You couldn't be any further from the truth. Try doing some research before you post.


----------



## southGAlefty (May 14, 2014)

I've said it before I just don't agree with all the celebration of it. If you want true equality, shut up and play football. Tom Brady ain't kissing Gisele on Sportscenter or running around waving the straight guys flag. It's ridiculous and I refuse to be ridiculed because I don't agree with it


----------



## jigman (May 14, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Ok so your gay who cares. Do we need national media attention about it ?? NO ! Millions of people are gay yet they don't go in national tv to debut it. Persosnly I would like the option to not have seen that scene it's disgusting. It Certainly hurt him in the the draft and will also hurt him in the nfl. The Miami dolphins have already fined one of its players for making a comment about Sam. Sure y'all seen it and it wasn't even nothing to the couple words he said. I don't give a flip if he is gay white black green brown retarded or anything else keep your personal life private and shut up and play football. You want spot light make plays and get it not kissing a dude on tv


 
X2. I agree


----------



## greene_dawg (May 14, 2014)

ilbcnu said:


> Tebow prays and is laughed at, tossed out and called unpleasant names, Sams gets to kiss his puppy on national tv and is a hero. black is white, up is down, left is right. enough is enough. sam brings more issues and distractions than any player in recent history. hes already shown hes more interested in being a gay rights crusader than a football player. whats next? transvestite cheerleaders? this guy is going to be a typhoid mary around the league in short order, the NFL just bought themselves a huge headache from the gay mafia.



Whaaaaaatttt? Tebow is/was the most celebrated athlete in the past 20 years for someone who did nothing in pro sports...


----------



## Rebel Yell (May 15, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Whaaaaaatttt? Tebow is/was the most celebrated athlete in the past 20 years for someone who did nothing in pro sports...



You're right.  The difference is...... it was in spite of the media who did all they could to tell the fans not to cheer for him.


----------



## thc_clubPres (May 15, 2014)

STAGED  release is - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - now

http://nfl.si.com/2014/05/15/michael-sam-documentary-st-louis-rams-oprah-network/?eref=sihp


----------



## across the river (May 15, 2014)

Marlin_444 said:


> The number "42" comes to mind; there are always firsts who pay a price...
> 
> In 1943, when my father was stationed in England during WWII; the commanding officers admin was Gay, and so we move on...
> 
> Who am I to throw stones; I wish him luck...



What Jackie Robinson went through isn't in any way comparable to what Michael Sam is going through.  Jackie Robinson didn't have a choice.  He was discriminated because of his skin color.   Michael Sam being gay is a behavioral issue that he personally choose to put out there.   Is he truly the first gay NFL player, probably not.  He could have lived with his boyfriend in private like I'm sure others have done, but he choose to make it an issue for whatever reason.   If that is what he wants to do, that is his choice, but he is getting attention  (positive and negative), because he wanted it.  This isn't a rights issue, because it is a behavior.  Civil rights and "gay rights" are even close to being the same thing, although there are many today that seem to try to group them together to push an agenda.


----------



## bsanders (May 15, 2014)

across the river said:


> What Jackie Robinson went through isn't in any way comparable to what Michael Sam is going through.  Jackie Robinson didn't have a choice.  He was discriminated because of his skin color.   Michael Sam being gay is a behavioral issue that he personally choose to put out there.   Is he truly the first gay NFL player, probably not.  He could have lived with his boyfriend in private like I'm sure others have done, but he choose to make it an issue for whatever reason.   If that is what he wants to do, that is his choice, but he is getting attention  (positive and negative), because he wanted it.  This isn't a rights issue, because it is a behavior.  Civil rights and "gay rights" are even close to being the same thing, although there are many today that seem to try to group them together to push an agenda.


I agree. Meaningful and truthful statements like this will not be tolerated in this society. Sad but true.


----------

